# Maxxis Bighorn. For my truck....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Learn something new everyday.... I had no idea they made one for trucks... Doesnt look anything like the ATV version though.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah from my understanding they are about the same as the maxxis buckshot mudder


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Been there, done that .....they sing really loud


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tires that sing while riding are amazing! Makes the truck sound like a machine! Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Coolwizard said:


> Been there, done that .....they sing really loud


Yeah I figured they did looking at the pattern...

I'm too old for noisy tires. lol


----------



## Boosterseat (Nov 21, 2011)

I have big horns on my Tacoma and I love them


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

they are almost the same..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah looks as if the tread is just reversed.


----------

